# What's the 1st thing you will do after lockdown?



## Sicwun88 (Apr 15, 2020)

What's everyone's first thing to do after the restrictions & lockdown has passed?

I'm sure everyone is anxious to return to the gym and get back to some intense training that's not possible for most at home, but what's your priority after lockdown?


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 15, 2020)

Spend time with family and my boys. My two oldest live in the city with there moms. Do a bunch of mechanic and construction jobs. Gimme the CASH. Daddy wants some test haha trying to get Huge Bud !!!


----------



## FarmerTed (Apr 15, 2020)

Ride!
Motorcycles & Roller Coasters!


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 15, 2020)

The first thing I am going to do is get a take-out pizza, a bottle of vodka, turn all the lights out and binge watch It's Always Sunny.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 15, 2020)

Get laid. 

#10char


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 15, 2020)

Get in a killer gym session and take the wife out for a nice dinner.


----------



## tinymk (Apr 15, 2020)

We’ll go out for a nice dinner


----------



## Jin (Apr 15, 2020)

Probably shave my head.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 15, 2020)

Go to the beach


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 15, 2020)

Jin said:


> Probably shave my head.



oh yea and a fukkin haircut!!!!


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 15, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> The first thing I am going to do is get a take-out pizza, a bottle of vodka, turn all the lights out and binge watch It's Always Sunny.



You could prolly get that going now!


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 15, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> oh yea and a fukkin haircut!!!!



YES 1st on my list as well!


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 15, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Go to the beach



That's my answer exactly.


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 15, 2020)

this will be my choice too!


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 15, 2020)

stop maintaining my lawn everyday out of boredom


----------



## chandy (Apr 15, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Go to the beach



same. with a hair cut and a gym session at the gym earlier that day!


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 15, 2020)

18 holes in the AM, back to the bro split in the PM

My home course is still semi-open, but it isn't the same.


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 15, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> stop maintaining my lawn everyday out of boredom



hehehe, funny .......... no shit!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 15, 2020)

Will hire a Tranny for some adult fun


----------



## Strength athlete (Apr 15, 2020)

I'll be heading to the gun stores to get the best deals on the "used" (never before fired, still in the box) guns that were all bought up during the panic buying.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 15, 2020)

FarmerTed said:


> Ride!
> Motorcycles & Roller Coasters!



Sixteen Candles ! oh hell ya great movie. That dude actually got pretty big. People were sayin he was roidin it up.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hit the beach, nice long walks on it, stop for beach pizza, etc. (Stop at edibles place on the way, motel sex at night, the whole thing that we do, LOL).

Im doing everything now I always did (work, lift, cardio, cut my own hair (always did) etc, only hobby now missing is going out to beach on weekends w/ wife.
(Sex at home is still OK though) :32 (1):


----------



## RISE (Apr 16, 2020)

Start looking for all the massive home gym sales that are gonna go on.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 16, 2020)

Nice fresh haircut with my son 

Take his ass to a park/chuck e cheese/mall ****ing everywhere 

Sit down at a restaurant to actually eat a meal

Like RISE said start looking for all that half off home gym equipment that will be going up for sale now I am addicted to building the garage gym.


----------



## German89 (Apr 16, 2020)

I haven't thought that far ahead because I don't know where we are going as a nation.

Once that is determined..  I'll figure out if I can work or not. I think that's priority ...

And seeing how fat everyone got... Myself included.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 16, 2020)

I can't last much longer with the homeless beard and wearing a hat all day look.
driving me crazy.
probably buy some clippers this weekend and take it all down low.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 16, 2020)

Squats. Lots of them.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 16, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Get laid.
> 
> #10char


damn we dont know how long were  locked down for i hope ur not going tru this without any. that would suck...if the gym is open im going straight there if they still havnt opened i think im going to prob have to work but no worry my trip is rescheduled


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 16, 2020)

Gym! and take the wife out for dinner and drinks.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 16, 2020)

I plan on going out to Korean bbq and eating my weight in steak.


----------



## German89 (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm gonna reclaim my virginity during this time.


----------



## Tatlifter (Apr 16, 2020)

German89 said:


> I'm gonna reclaim my virginity during this time.



I do that after about two years into a relationship


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 16, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> damn we dont know how long were  locked down for i hope ur not going tru this without any. that would suck...if the gym is open im going straight there if they still havnt opened i think im going to prob have to work but no worry my trip is rescheduled


I'm getting none dude. Self-isolation + not being in a stable relationship = bad news.  

This is nature's way of punishing me for not being willing to commit. The old open relationship, keep your options open & varied, thing has, after a long run of success, come back to bite me in the ass. But I'll learn. Next time: a steady backup at all times is a must. No more treating all women equally. I'm sure that's the lesson that nature wants me to absorb. Yes...quite sure.


----------



## German89 (Apr 16, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I'm getting none dude. Self-isolation + not being in a stable relationship = bad news.
> 
> This is nature's way of punishing me for not being willing to commit. The old open relationship, keep your options open & varied, thing has, after a long run of success, come back to bite me in the ass. But I'll learn. Next time: a steady backup at all times is a must. No more treating all women equally. I'm sure that's the lesson that nature wants me to absorb. Yes...quite sure.



LMFAO

Not at all!!  

Why can't you just have a ongoing committed relationship?  Casual but... committed?  Why is this concept so foreign?

I've got my own life.  He's got his.  I don't want to see him but, if I need dicked down, I'll call only him.  When he needs vagain, he calls only me.  We text through out the day.  Super simple.  Why is this so hard to maintain?


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 16, 2020)

Spend a nice day at the beach then, go out to a bar be around people have some drinks and meet a nice girl and get laid. 
That should be real easy after this lock down...Lol.


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 16, 2020)

Hair cut, beard trimmed, then head downtown for a big steak.


----------



## CJ (Apr 17, 2020)

Take the family out for dinner.

I've been working so much, my woman has been doing more than her share of cooking, and taking care of the kids, all while she herself is trying to work from home. 

She deserves a break, a chance to just sit and relax, and not have to worry about a thing.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 17, 2020)

German89 said:


> LMFAO
> Not at all!!
> 
> Why can't you just have a ongoing committed relationship?  Casual but... committed?  Why is this concept so foreign?
> ...


I do committed casual, but not committed, exclusive, casual G. Bad past experiences + easily induced boredom is why. 

I accompany her when she's nervous to see the Doc. I help out if the chores are getting out of control. I'm there if she just needs someone to just listen. But limit myself to only one? Life is too short and you girls have way too much unique beauty, with some exceptions, for me to contemplate that.

Also, my way usually works fine - it's nature that has ****ed with it now. Nature, especially Chinese nature, is a cruel mistress but I will heed her lessons and survive these tough upcoming months. Lots of meditating and time to contemplate this pecking order for the women in my life that she clearly wants me to establish. Clearly.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 17, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I do committed casual, but not committed, exclusive, casual G. Bad past experiences + easily induced boredom is why.
> 
> I accompany her when she's nervous to see the Doc. I help out if the chores are getting out of control. I'm there if she just needs someone to just listen. But limit myself to only one? Life is too short and you girls have way too much unique beauty, with some exceptions, for me to contemplate that.
> 
> Also, my way usually works fine - it's nature that has ****ed with it now. Nature, especially Chinese nature, is a cruel mistress but I will heed her lessons and survive these tough upcoming months. Lots of meditating and time to contemplate this pecking order for the women in my life that she clearly wants me to establish. Clearly.



And pornhub......


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 17, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> And pornhub......


I prefer vporn. Rexx.org, tubepleasure, etc if I have a preferred pornstar in mind. Xvideos for more amateur stuff. 

As you can tell, I'm handling this sudden absence of sex extremely well. Fish to water. Etc.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 17, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I prefer vporn. Rexx.org, tubepleasure, etc if I have a preferred pornstar in mind. Xvideos for more amateur stuff.
> 
> As you can tell, I'm handling this sudden absence of sex extremely well. Fish to water. Etc.



you forgot XNXX


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 17, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> you forgot XNXX



aw dude thats chalked full of viruses & mom son junk ew !


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 17, 2020)

www.eroprofile.com


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 17, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> aw dude thats chalked full of viruses & mom son junk ew !



lol it is? well I guess I've been fortunate enough to steer clear of both!


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 17, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> lol it is? well I guess I've been fortunate enough to steer clear of both!



jk, i actually regurgitated the joke


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 17, 2020)

The gym first followed by a steak dinner in a nice steakhouse, after a shower of course.


----------



## Deadhead (Apr 17, 2020)

Out to eat and drinks


----------



## German89 (Apr 17, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I do committed casual, but not committed, exclusive, casual G. Bad past experiences + easily induced boredom is why.
> 
> I accompany her when she's nervous to see the Doc. I help out if the chores are getting out of control. I'm there if she just needs someone to just listen. But limit myself to only one? Life is too short and you girls have way too much unique beauty, with some exceptions, for me to contemplate that.
> 
> Also, my way usually works fine - it's nature that has ****ed with it now. Nature, especially Chinese nature, is a cruel mistress but I will heed her lessons and survive these tough upcoming months. Lots of meditating and time to contemplate this pecking order for the women in my life that she clearly wants me to establish. Clearly.



Yup.  Those damn commies


----------



## BrotherJ (Apr 17, 2020)

Go to the gym - then my favorite Mexican restaurant to eat too many chips and drink too much


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 17, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> Go to the gym - then my favorite Mexican restaurant to eat too many chips and drink too much



Same for me, except I don't drink alcohol.  Gym, fajitas, chips, salsa!


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 17, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


>



2 chicks at the same time?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 21, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I'm getting none dude. Self-isolation + not being in a stable relationship = bad news.
> 
> This is nature's way of punishing me for not being willing to commit. The old open relationship, keep your options open & varied, thing has, after a long run of success, come back to bite me in the ass. But I'll learn. Next time: a steady backup at all times is a must. No more treating all women equally. I'm sure that's the lesson that nature wants me to absorb. Yes...quite sure.


you gotta treat them like a tool..Just like a hammer you use it then put it back in the shed for later use..Ice cold baby ice cold


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 21, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> 2 dicks at the same time?


Im sure you will get your wish


----------



## OnlineSteroidShop (Apr 21, 2020)

go to the gym and train


----------



## Nilzar (Apr 22, 2020)

Prolly take my girl to a movie.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 22, 2020)

I was thinking about this post yesterday when I got the urge to go to gun powder for brink unlimited food and mimosas... good times 5 10 johnnies has a banging one to but it’s a lil pricey for what u get


----------



## CJ (Apr 23, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> I was thinking about this post yesterday when I got the urge to go to gun powder for brink unlimited food and mimosas... good times 5 10 johnnies has a banging one to but it’s a lil pricey for what u get



It looks like English, but I don't understand what it says?!? :32 (6)::32 (18):


----------



## German89 (Apr 23, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> It looks like English, but I don't understand what it says?!? :32 (6)::32 (18):



maybe JOL can translate


----------



## German89 (Apr 23, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Im sure you will get your wish


I dont think he noticed his wish


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm gettin drunk..       
And chasing strange poon.. 


I miss slutes.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 23, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> It looks like English, but I don't understand what it says?!? :32 (6)::32 (18):


 yeah sometimes at work i reread what i wrote. Gonna have to take my time now. Im a big all you can eat brunch kinda guy...just looking to get to go back to either gun powder lodge or 5-10 johnies . all you can eat food and booze great combo


----------



## Amanda4450 (Apr 24, 2020)

Buy some cheap used equipment to add to my home gym!! I’d say people will be having to take half price for all the stuff they bought up to try and get fit at home!! Their loss our gains!! :32 (1):


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 28, 2020)

Eating at a different restaurant for breakfast lunch and dinner!


----------



## AAAlabs (Apr 29, 2020)

Second that motion!


----------

